# How Often To Change Filter Media



## WuTang (Oct 22, 2009)

I have a fluval 305 filter and 2 aqua clear hob filters. I have carbon and biomax in the fluval and the regular replacement filters with activated carbon in the aqua clears. I was wondering how often you guys change the media. It seems to me that I could just wash the aqua clear filter bags off and put new carbon in them instead of buying new ones all the time. Also the Fluval media is pretty expensive, just wondering if theres any cheaper alternatives. Or if there are any filters you know of that are cheaper to maintain.


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

i dont even bother replacing media in canisters, just wash it with tank water once a month.
carbon will wear off tho and need to get replaced.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

bio and mech media can usually be rinsed in tank water and tap water respectivly and chem media can be replaced every couple months (check the type as some last logner then others).

A good biomedia and mech media should last a long time (bio media should give you a few years and same with mech though something like replacing yearly should be plenty.

The only media you need to regularly replace is filter floss and chemical media. The rest can be cleaned and reused for a long time.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

just a quick question, how long do the Rena bio chem stars last ?


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

i'd pitch those carbon bags in the A/C 500's. No need for those unless ue medicating. I'd put in more bio-media if you could. Like others say, jus rinse ur media. No need to buy more. Media should last you years unless you notice it deteriorating then replace it as is.


----------



## DaxD (Oct 18, 2009)

I just cleaned my filter system about a week ago. I have the Fluval FX5 and it is a great system. The only thing that I changed was my carbon and filter pads. I just cleaned my bio and that was that. Also don't forget to clean the impeller. That will prevent a lot of head aches down the road. Good luck.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> bio and mech media can usually be rinsed in tank water and tap water respectivly and chem media can be replaced every couple months (check the type as some last logner then others).
> 
> A good biomedia and mech media should last a long time (bio media should give you a few years and same with mech though something like replacing yearly should be plenty.
> 
> The only media you need to regularly replace is filter floss and chemical media. The rest can be cleaned and reused for a long time.


That's it







... i use Biomax as biomedia and only replace it gradually every 4-5 years...


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

balluupnetme said:


> just a quick question, how long do the Rena bio chem stars last ?


 Not sure with the stars but i have the same rings that i got at the same time i bought my filter which was at least 3 years ago I beleive.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2011)

Chemical media should be changed when the instructions say (I don't use any so wouldn't know the time lines for the popular stuff). I change my mechanical once every 2 months, sometimes every month depending on what's been going on in the tank (I do this when flow seems reduced, I don't bother trying to rinse it). For bio it's important to change gradually so as not to force a re-cycle, 25%new,50%new,75%new eventually to 100% new so that bacteria can form colonies on the new media. I've never changed bio, but like others stated I just clean it in tank water every month - 2 months when flow is reduced.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

In my 150 gallon pygo embedded:

*Magnum 350 polishing floss:* Bi weekly-monthly

*(2) AC-110s:* Quarterly

*Rena xP4:* Never


----------

